# hello, i am seaching for this...



## johnd (Mar 28, 2013)

it's a japanese furry comic, or doushinji, and it looks like this:
http://doujinshi.mugimugi.org/book/537794/

it's very epic, and only PG-13 (boobs), so it's safe to watch.
does someone has the issue, or does someone sells the issue?

and if you dont sell the issue, do you know where i can find it?
it's called ''also, only warm'' in english, and it's made by an artist named kazuhiro.!

also, if a guy who has it, has scans of this comic, i will be grateful (in case you dont sell it)

please, reply back.


----------



## johnd (Apr 3, 2013)

any help would be greatly appreciated. if i posted on the wrong thread, please redirect me to the right thread/sub-forum.
also reply at my questions, please.


----------



## GhostWolf (Apr 9, 2013)

I checked and checked I can't find any info on it anywhere.


----------



## Ashley Joy (Apr 27, 2013)

Took a look through google (rather brief, but there wasn't much to look through), and it appears there are only two distributors. Alice-books and Comikemo, both of which are out of stock. Probably just the fact that it's a small-time author it's rather rare. But those are the sites, just keep an eye on them to check if/when they come back in stock?


----------

